# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  ODD en CD - Artikelen

## Luuss0404

*ODD* 

ODD (Oppositional Defiant Disorder/oppositioneel-opstandige gedragsstoornis) komt voornamenlijk bij kinderen voor. Elk kind heeft wel opstandige periodes. Echter bij kinderen met ODD duren deze periodes langer met negatief en agressief gedrag erbij. Dit gedrag is vooral gefocust op anderen. Onder de leeftijd van 10 jaar komt ODD meer voor bij jongens. Na deze leefstijd komt het evenveel voor bij jongens al bij meisjes. Het uit zich dan alleen op een andere manier. Jongens gebruiken openlijk geweld en meisjes doen dat veel geniepiger door te stelen, liegen en roddelen.

Het blijkt dat ODD een milde vorm en een voorloper is van CD (Conduct Disorder/antisociale gedragsstoornis). 

Symptomen zijn:
- Vaak driftig
- Vaak boos en gepikeerd
- Vaak hatelijk en wraakzuchtig
- Vaak ruzie maken met volwassenen
- Vaak opstandig
- Vaak anderen met opzet ergeren
- Vaak prikkelbaar en ergert zich aan anderen
- Vaak anderen de schuld geven van eigen fouten of wangedrag

*Oorzaak*
Voor een deel is het hebben van ODD genetisch bepaald. Bepaalde genen spelen een rol bij agressiviteit en impuliviteit. 

Het andere deel heeft te maken met lichamelijke factoren en omgevingsfactoren. Bij lichamelijke factoren kun je denken aan de werking van neurotransmitters, balans van hormoonspiegel en hersenafwijkingen. 

Neurotransmitter is een stof die signaal geeft tussen zenuwcellen, van motorische zenuwcellen naar spiercellen en van zenuwreceptoren naar sensorische zenuwcellen. Er kan een teveel aan noradrenaline zijn waardoor iemand zich gespannen en angstig kan voelen. Dit hangt wel af van hoe de andere neurotransmitters zich gedragen. Zo heb je nog Serotine die het dopmine-systeem regelt. Als dit systeem uit balans is heeft dat effect op emoties, impulsief gedrag en spanningsbehoefte. 

Bij hormoonspiegel kun je denken aan de wisselwerking tussen cortisol en testosteron. Als het cortisolspiegel laag is, is het testosteronspiegel hoog. Mannen en jongens kunnen zich dan agressiever, ongeduldiger en geïrriteerder gedragen. Dus zodra het andersom is komen deze gedragingen niet op de voorgrond. 

Als hersenafwijking kun je denken aan dat de frontaalkwab van de hersenen kleiner is. In de frontaalkwab kun je zelfbewustzijn, verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel, planvermogen en gedragsregulatie vinden. 

Omgevingsfactoren spelen dus ook een rol bij het ontwikkelen van ODD. Vaak zijn er dan meerdere factoren aanwezig om ODD als kind te ontwikkelen. Dus 1 factor hoeft niet te leiden tot het ontwikkelen van ODD. Je kunt dan denken aan de psychische problemen van ouders. Moeders blijken bij kinderen met ODD vaker een depressie te hebben en vaders blijken vaker agressief te zijn of een antisociale persoonlijkheidsstoornis te hebben. Ook blijkt dat als een zwangere vrouw die rookt een verhoogde kans krijgt op een kind met ODD. Wordt het kind lichamelijk mishandelt of verwaarloost geeft dat stress bij het kind wat de ontwikkeling van het kind negatief beïnvloed. Verder kan het ook komen doordat ouder-kind relatie niet optimaal is zoals ouders die grenzeloos zijn of juist te streng. In beide gevallen wordt er niet gekeken naar wat het kind nodig heeft en wordt er winig positieve aandacht gegeven.

*Onderzoek*
Laat het kind zo 6 maanden lang 4 van de bovenstaande symptomen zien, is er sprake van ODD. 

*Risico's*
Er zijn kinderen die geen CD (Conduct Disorder/antisociale gedragsstoornis) ontwikkelen en kinderen die dat wel doen. Dat heeft mede te maken met hoe vroeg een kind wordt behandelt, hoe het zich verder ontwikkelt, hoe erg de symptomen zijn en welke omgevingsfactoren er zijn.

*Behandeling*
Het kind heeft struktuur nodig met een beloningsysteem en een strafsysteem. Dit laatste is nodig om de regels duidelijk te maken en het eerste werkt stimulerend. Het kind zal ook goede dingen laten zien en daar kan meer aandacht op gevestigt worden door er positief op te reageren. 

Als behandeling kun je denken aan therapie zoals multisysteemtherapie of functionele gezinstherapie.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- trimbos.nl 
- wikipedia.org 
- mens-en-samenleving.infonu.nl


.


*CD*

CD (Conduct Disorder/antisociale gedragsstoornis) komt bij kinderen en volwassenen voor. De persoon met CD heeft weinig respect voor de rechten en gevoelens van andere mensen. Het gedragspatroon herhaalt zich. Onder de leeftijd van 10 jaar komt CD meer voor bij jongens. Na deze leefstijd komt het evenveel voor bij jongens al bij meisjes. Het uit zich dan alleen op een andere manier. Jongens gebruiken openlijk geweld en meisjes doen dat veel geniepiger door te stelen, liegen en roddelen.

Het blijkt dat CD een ergere vorm is van ODD (Oppositional Defiant Disorder/oppositioneel-opstandige gedragsstoornis). 

Symptomen zijn:
- Is vaak met vechtpartijen begonnen
- Heeft anderen vaak gepest, bedreigd of geïntimideerd
- Heeft een wapen gebruikt
- Heeft dieren mishandeld
- Heeft mensen mishandeld
- Heeft iemand (in bijzijn) bestolen
- Heeft iemand tot seksueel contact gedwongen
- Heeft opzettelijk brand gesticht
- Heeft opzettelijk dingen van anderen vernield 
- Heeft ingebroken
- Heeft opgelicht
- Is vaak 's nachts van huis weg
- Heeft vaak gespijbeld
- Is minstens twee keer van huis weggelopen

*Oorzaak*
Voor een deel is het hebben van CD genetisch bepaald. Bepaalde genen spelen een rol bij agressiviteit en impuliviteit. 

Het andere deel heeft te maken met lichamelijke factoren en omgevingsfactoren. Bij lichamelijke factoren kun je denken aan de werking van neurotransmitters, balans van hormoonspiegel en hersenafwijkingen. 

Neurotransmitter is een stof die signaal geeft tussen zenuwcellen, van motorische zenuwcellen naar spiercellen en van zenuwreceptoren naar sensorische zenuwcellen. Er kan een teveel aan noradrenaline zijn waardoor iemand zich gespannen en angstig kan voelen. Dit hangt wel af van hoe de andere neurotransmitters zich gedragen. Zo heb je nog Serotine die het dopmine-systeem regelt. Als dit systeem uit balans is heeft dat effect op emoties, impulsief gedrag en spanningsbehoefte. 

Bij hormoonspiegel kun je denken aan de wisselwerking tussen cortisol en testosteron. Als het cortisolspiegel laag is, is het testosteronspiegel hoog. Mannen en jongens kunnen zich dan agressiever, ongeduldiger en geïrriteerder gedragen. Dus zodra het andersom is komen deze gedragingen niet op de voorgrond. 

Als hersenafwijking kun je denken aan dat de frontaalkwab van de hersenen kleiner is. In de frontaalkwab kun je zelfbewustzijn, verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel, planvermogen en gedragsregulatie vinden. 

Omgevingsfactoren spelen dus ook een rol bij het ontwikkelen van ODD. Vaak zijn er dan meerdere factoren aanwezig om ODD als kind te ontwikkelen. Dus 1 factor hoeft niet te leiden tot het ontwikkelen van ODD. Je kunt dan denken aan de psychische problemen van ouders. Moeders blijken bij kinderen met ODD vaker een depressie te hebben en vaders blijken vaker agressief te zijn of een antisociale persoonlijkheidsstoornis te hebben. Ook blijkt dat als een zwangere vrouw die rookt een verhoogde kans krijgt op een kind met ODD. Wordt het kind lichamelijk mishandelt of verwaarloost geeft dat stress bij het kind wat de ontwikkeling van het kind negatief beïnvloed. Verder kan het ook komen doordat ouder-kind relatie niet optimaal is zoals ouders die grenzeloos zijn of juist te streng. In beide gevallen wordt er niet gekeken naar wat het kind nodig heeft en wordt er winig positieve aandacht gegeven.

*Onderzoek*
Laat het kind 1 jaar lang 3 van de bovenstaande symptomen zien, is er sprake van CD. 

*Risico's*
Wanneer een kind op jonge leeftijd CD heeft, is het moeilijker te behandelen. Op latere leeftijd kunnen ze crimineel gedrag vertonen, problemen hebben met andere mensen en met relaties, school eerder verlaten, een verslaving hebben en een slechte gezondheid hebben. Ook kunnen ze een antisociale persoonlijkheidsstoornis of borderline krijgen.

*Behandeling*
Het kind heeft struktuur nodig met een beloningsysteem en een strafsysteem. Dit laatste is nodig om de regels duidelijk te maken en het eerste werkt stimulerend. Het kind zal ook goede dingen laten zien en daar kan meer aandacht op gevestigt worden door er positief op te reageren. 

Als behandeling kun je denken aan therapie zoals multisysteemtherapie of functionele gezinstherapie.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- trimbos.nl 
- wikipedia.org 
- mens-en-samenleving.infonu.nl

----------


## Chris2702

Dank je wel voor deze info. Er staan toch weer nieuwe info in die ik nog niet had gelezen op "balans.nl" 
Zal ook eens op de bron kijken.

( gelukkig hebben we een grote "sleutelbos")

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Chris,

Graag gedaan voor de info, fijn dat er nog nieuwe dingen tussen staan  :Smile: 
Informatie uit de bronnen heb ik hier geplaatst, maar heb ook nog andere informatie gevonden over ODD:
Hier staat uitleg over vragenlijsten/onderzoeksintrumenten, hier staat uitleg over poliklinisch en klinisch onderzoek in het ziekenhuis, hier staat nog iets over onderscheid ODD en CD met andere stoornissen, ik kwam erachter dat zelfs de Trouw er aandacht aan besteed zie hier, hier een ervaringsverhaal van een vader en hier een ervaringsverhaal van een moeder met een gedicht van het kind en gedichten van de moeder.
Hopelijk heb je daar ook nog iets aan...

Gelukkig hebben jullie een grote "sleutelbos"  :Wink: 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## menm

Ik wil het niet eens allemaal lezen, heftig zeg. Voor een kind die het heeft, maar ook voor zijn ouders.

----------


## Chris2702

Leuk is anders maar ook deze kinderen, mijn zoon ook, heeft zeker ook zijn leuke dingen.
Het is niet elke minuut van de dag, er wordt ook nog gelachen en geknuffeld gelukkig.
Je bent blij met een goeie dag en geniet ook dan intens ervan, dat kan ook niet iedereen zeggen.......

----------


## menm

Dat zal zeker zo zijn, het was dan ook niet mijn bedoeling om iemand te kwetsen. Maar ik bedoelde meer te zeggen, dat ik het erg verdrietig vind voor een kindje, dat het zo'n anders/moeilijker leven te wachten staat. Wel fijn om te lezen dat u kunt genieten van alle mooie momenten, want die zullen er zeker zijn.

----------


## Chris2702

Had het ook niet kwetsend opgevangen hoor!!! Ik bedoelde het meer om het wat "luchtiger" te maken en aan te geven dat de wereld niet vergaat met zoiets.
Maar ben het met je eens dat het voor het kind heel erg enverdrietig is, vooral altijd die inwendige strijd in hem zelf en altijd het gevoel hebben dat een ander altijd meer krijgt/ te kort gedaan worden. Ze willen zelf inwendig ook niet zo zijn maar het "overkomt" hun gewoon.En zelf wil je ook liever niet in het wereldje GGZ terecht komen maar overal kun je positieve dingen in zoeken en ook vinden. Dus ook hierin. De eerste schok hebben we gehad en nu gaan we nuchter naar de toekomst kijken en de schouders eronder zetten. Nu we weten wat er aan de hand is kan het (met begeleiding) alleen maar beter worden. Dus voel je niet schuldig/bezwaard en bedankt voor je berichtje!

----------


## Nalot

Hallo Chris,
Ik heb ook een zoon die vermoedelijk ODD-CD heeft. Eind april krijgen we de diagnose te horen. Ik zie dat je laatste bericht van 20-12-2010 is. Ik hoop echt dat je samen met je kind vorderingen geboekt hebt. Hoe gaat het nu met jullie?

----------


## Chris2702

Hoi Nalot,

Elk geval is natuurlijk nooit het zelfde.
Maar bij ons is het nog steeds roerig. Met name de omgang met de omgeving is lastig.
Je ziet immers niet dat er iets aan de hand is. Thuis gaat het erg goed (op zijn momenten na natuurlijk). We heben net toestemming gekregen om Jarno naar een aangepaste school te doen, de Renn4 genaamd, want op regulier onderijs gaat het niet goed. Hoe moeilijk het soms ook is....... Ik blijf zeggen weten wat er aan de hand is is nog steeds het beste medicijn. Ga vooral er veel over lezen ( en haal eruit wat bij je past en gooi de rest maar over je schouder want niet iedereen is gelijk) Ik heb zelf daar veel aan gehad om te snappen hoe het in zijn hoofd werkt.... Als je snapt hoe het bij hem werkt heb je veel meer begrip ervoor en leer je vanzelf wanneer de grens is om bv ergens weg te gaan zodat het leuk blijft. Het nadeel is wel dat je de omgeving niet helemaal mee zal krijgen en er ook niet altijd begrip voor zal hebben daar zul je je voor moeten afschermen. Geniet van de momenten zonder "strijd" en vooral vertrouw op je zelf jullie kennen je zoon de beste. Mag ik vragen hoe oud uw zoon is?
Maar heel veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst met de uitslag en de verder behandelingen!!
(Tip: de boeken die ik aangeschaft heb en waar ik erg veel aan heb, nu nog steeds grijp ik er gauw weer even naar terug en ook voor famillie om dingen te kunnen laten lezen.)
Opstandig, Dwars & Driftig van Coby Hartog-Polkerman ISBN nr 9789088500725.
Pedagogische adviezen voor speciale kinderen van Trix van Lieshout ISBN nr 9789031362837

suc6 en ik hoop dat je hier wat mee kan.
groejes Chris

----------


## Nalot

Hallo Chris, 

Hartelijk bedankt voor uw reactie. Ik heb nog nooit eerder op een forum met iemand gemaild, zoals u in mijn eerste bericht het ook vast gezien hebt: "Ik zie dat je laatste bericht van 20-12-2010 is", heb ik verkeerd begrepen. 
Bij ons gaat het net zo. 
Ik ben erg blij voor jullie dat Jarno straks naar een school gaat waar hij zich mag hopen beter begrepen gaat voelen. Heel veel succes. 
Ik denk dat u gelijk hebt als u zegt dat de beste medicijn, “weten wat eraan de hand is”. Maar de kunst is ook ermee leren om te gaan. Volgens mij kunt u dat al heel goed, dat lees ik in uw schrijven. Mag ik weten of jullie, Jarno,uw vrouw en u ook begeleiding van een instantie hebben? Hoe gaat uw vrouw met de ‘situatie’ (hoop dat ik u niet kwets, kon geen andere woord bedenken). Dit vraag ik omdat ik in vergelijking met mijn man er niet zo goed mee weet om te gaan. Misschien komt dat doordat wij sinds kort erachter zijn gekomen en dat ik meer tijd ervoor nodig heb om eraan te wennen. En ik voel mij ook zo machteloos, boos, verdrietig (ik heb nog veel meer woorden, maar zal het u besparen) omdat ik al een en ander erover gelezen heb. Namelijk dat een persoon met ODD-CD een moeilijk leven tegemoet gaat, mits hij zelf begeleid wilt worden. Mijn zoon is vanaf baby periode tot nu toe altijd ‘anders’ (moeilijk doen, eigen wil) geweest. Hij is pas zeventien geworden. En kinderen van zeventien hebben een eigen wil. Als ze iets niet willen dan doen ze het niet. Een v.b is dat onze zoon geen test bij de psychiater wilt doen. En nog meer niet wilt. 

Ik hoop en wens dat onze kinderen in de toekomst een goed bestaan mogen hebben, waarbij ze gezond en gelukkig zijn.

Ik neem uw advies ter harte. Ik heb heel veel aan uw schrijven. 

Ik wens jullie ook heel veel gezondheid, kracht en sterkte toe.

Met vriendelijke groeten aan jullie allen. 

Nalot

----------


## Chris2702

Ook voor mij is/was het nieuw hier op het forum hoor! Ik ben ook gaan zoeken naar info over dit onderwerp nadat wij het nieuws te horen kregen. Bij ons thuis is het eigenlijk net anders om. Zelf (moeder van Jarno heet nl Christina alleen wordt altijd Chris genoemd :-) )kan zo goed als lezen en schrijven met hem, we hebben nu een goede vertrouwens band. Mijn man kan slecht met hem om gaan omdat hij te rechtlijnig is, en het gevoel heeft dat Jarno er een"loopje" mee neemt en gaat de strijd met hem aan. Even uit laten razen is soms beter dan op dat moment je gelijk te willen halen en op het moment dat hij weer rustig is er duidelijk op terug komen. We hebben wel hulp van het GGZ erbij en over een tijdje krijgt mijn man ook extra hulp om Jarno te leren begrijpen en snappen en zo met hem te leren omgaan. Wij zijn er gelukkig eerder achter gekomen zodat behandelingen makkelijker gaan. Hij is gewoon nog veel beter beinvloedbaarder dan op oudere leeftijd. Ook komt hij er steeds meer achter dat hij anders is dan anderen en hij wil zo ook echt niet zijn en heeft het daar ook erg moeilijk mee met erge depri buien. Ik heb altijd gedacht dat hij super zelfverzekerd was omdat hij altijd alles goed en beter kom als een ander en haantje de voorste. Maar ik zat er kompleet naast, hij is zo onzeker als wat en ook daar komen weer dwarse buien vandaan. Ook heeft Jarno medicijnen gekregen en die ondersteunen hem wel maar hebben ook zeker zijn keerzijde.
Zelf hopen we dat Jarno zodra hij op een school zit die bekend is met zijn problemen er rust in hem komt en dat we met de medicijnen af kunnen bouwen. De medicijnen zijn best zwaar ookal zijn het de lichtste die hij voor dit probleem kan krijgen. Jarno wil nu gelukkig zelf wel hulp omdat hij merkt dat dit ook niks is, maar hij heeft er nog niet erg veel aangehad. Ik denk dat dat over een half jaar beter zal lukken omdat hij dan wat ouder is en de dingen beter kan uitdrukken maar zelf ook zal snappen.

Zit er bij uw zoon ook depri buien bij (evt met doodswensen?) en kan ook hij heel onzeker zijn en zich daarom overschreeuwen en stoer doen net zoals Jarno doet?
Als dat zo is is het belangrijk om te herkennen wanneer een bui uit boosheid is of uit onzekerheid, bij beide kun je hem dan heel anders benaderen.

Wees niet te streng voor jezelf en geef jezelf ook de tijd om aan het idee te wennen.
En inderdaad de kans dat het met onze kinderen "fout" afloopt is groter dan bij een ander.
Voorkomen kunnen we het niet, we kunnen nu alleen maar van ze houden en ons best doen om zoveel mogelijk hobbels uit de weg te halen om het risico zo klein mogelijk te houden. 
Suc6 maar weer
gr Christina (haha)

----------


## Nalot

Sorry, ik dacht echt dat ik met een meneer aan het corresponderen was, dat komt omdat mijn man precies hetzelfde doet als u. Ik ben blij dat ik met een vrouw, de moeder van Jarno correspondeer. Want ik dacht dat mannen rationeler mee omgingen dan vrouwen. Maar ik begrijp nu dat het met je eigen persoonlijkheid te maken heeft. Daar bent u een goed voorbeeld van. Ik neem mijn petje voor u af. Ik ben net als uw man. Ik heb namelijk helemaal geen vertrouwensrelatie meer met mijn zoon, Tim. Hij heeft mij zo diep gekwetst dat ik erg veel moeite heb om zelfs met hem te kunnen praten. Maar van binnen heb ik heel erg veel verdriet, want ergens wil ik hem graag helpen. Door ook mijn rechtlijnigheid, net als bij uw man is mijn relatie met mijn andere zoon en man ook stuk gegaan. Ik voel mij erg onbegrepen. 
Tim heeft volgens mij een minderwaardigheid complex (hij is namelijk voor zijn leeftijd klein van stuk) onzeker, beïnvloedbaar en toch altijd zelfstandig willen zijn. Hij vindt dat er geen problemen zijn. Volgens Tim zijn wij degene die er een probleem van maken. Tim zegt dat wij hem gewoon met rust moeten laten, zijn vrienden mogen veel meer en wij zijn in zijn ogen overbezorgd.
Of Tim depri buien en doodwensen heeft, dat weet ik niet. Als wij hem met zijn gedrag confronteren dan schreeuwt hij, slaat met zijn hand op de tafel en wil zijn gelijk halen. 
U zegt dat het herkennen van de buien verschil belangrijk is. Zo heb ik er niet over gedacht. Bedankt ik zal proberen het verschil te herkennen. 
Ik ben blij voor jullie dat Jarno zelf hulp accepteert, zo hebben jullie ook steun aan elkaar. Ik denk dat het erg positieve gevolgen kan hebben. 

Bedankt dat u uw ervaringen met mij hebt willen en ook de adviezen die u aan mij gegeven hebt.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Nalot

----------


## Chris2702

Hoi Nalot,

Je bent al een heel eind op weg als je al eerlijk naar jezelf kan kijken naar je eigen stukje in dit verhaal. Bij mij ging het eerst ook niet zo hoor!!
Heb een andere zoon met een ernstig stotter probleem waarbij we hulp van een stotterspecialist hebben gehad en daar heb ik een heel voortraject gehad. Daar werden video opnames gemaakt en teruggekeken en dan keken we ook naar mijn houding en actie-reactie. daar heb ik heel erg geleerd om dingen te observeren en vooral naar mijn eigen houding/stem/oogcontact e.d te kijken. Daar heb ik een soort basis meegekregen waar ik bij Jarno ook weer op terug kan vallen. En dan vooral het positief benaderen van dingen. Je schrijft dat Tim boos reageerd als hij geconfronteerd wordt met zijn gedrag.
Het kan heel frustrerend zijn als het onder je neus gewreven wordt terwijl hij het (misschien) zelf wel weet maar niet weet hoe hij het kan veranderen en onmachtig voelt.
De onmacht kan bij jullie beide even groot zijn.Als ik bij Jarno boos of bestraffend praat zit hij direct in de aanval. Hoe rustiger ik praat en blijf hoe rustiger hij blijft.Ook als Jarno schreeuwd of boos is blijf ik momotoom op de zelfde toonhoogte en kalmte praten en zeg hem ook : mama praat ook normaal kun jij dat ook? Ik probeer niet zijn drang om zijn boosheid door mij te laten voeden en me uit te laten dagen om boos te worden. Als ik wel mijn frustratie laat zien wordt zijn frustratie/boosheid direct gevoed en reageerd daar direct op. Ik weet niet of het werkt bij Tim omdat hij al 17 jr is, maar positief belonen werkt bij ons nog steeds. Voor kleine dingen en comliment geven bv een deur die dicht gedaan wordt, schoenen die op de juiste plek gezet worden, hele kleine normale dingen.... het klinkt heel kinderachtig en ik moest er ook aan wennen omdat ik het heel overdreven vond, maar ik zie wel een reactie op het gezicht als ik het regelmatig doe en het resultaat dat je zelf ook rustiger wordt ipv de irritatie van dat kan jezelf ook wel doen. Het is ook kenmerkend voor ODD dat de schuld altijd bij de ander ligt en nooit bij hun zelf. Wij blijven de dingen ook "kinderlijk" uitleggen. Normaal iemand weet het al maar bij hun is het herhalen,herhalen en nog eens herhalen. Niks is vanzelfsprekend. 

Sorry ik merk dat ik heel veel dingen als tip wil geven, het is NIET bedoeld om te doen alsof je het fout doet hoor!! Je doet het goed hoor en ik weet ook niet of de benadering van een kind van 8jr wel mag vergelijken met een jongen van 17 jr.

Ik snap je wanhoop,verdriet en vooral je zorgen..... Ik herken mezelf heel erg in jullie verhaal.

Als ik wat kan doen geef me een seintje en tot zover heel veel sterkte en blijf vooral met elkaar praten..... blijf vooral naar jezelf kijken, hoe confronterend dat ook kan zijn en sta open voor alles......

liefs Chris

----------


## Nalot

Hoi Chris,

Ik heb gisteren je mail gelezen, helaas kon ik het niet opbrengen om te reageren. Ik zit heel erg slecht in mijn vel.
Graag wil ik in het vervolg tutoyeren. Tijdens het schrijven geeft het mij een makkelijker/prettiger gevoel. Omdat ik mijn gevoel met je deel. Ik hoor graag hoe jij daarover denkt. 

Ik hoop dat jullie fijne paasdagen gehad hebben en dat het goed gaat met jullie. Wanneer gaat Jarno naar zijn nieuwe school en heeft hij er zin in ? Ik ben erg blij voor jullie dat Jarno op een jongere leeftijd al hulp krijgt. De kans is volgens mij groot dat Jarno door de goede begeleiding van jullie en de andere hulpverleners uiteindelijk op oudere leeftijd zich goed in de maatschappij gaat redden. 
Hoe gaat het nu met je andere zoon? Uit je schrijven begrijp ik dat hij ook extra aandacht nodig heeft. Chris, ik kan het mij echt heel goed voorstellen, dat als je twee kinderen hebt die extra aandacht nodig hebben, dat jij ook een keer uitgeput raakt. Waar haal je de energie en de kracht vandaan? Ik haalde mijn energie en mijn kracht uit mijn kinderen. Zodra ik zag dat ze blij en gelukkig waren, kreeg ik energie en voelde mij gelukkig. Nu zit dat bij mij er niet meer in. 
Maar laatst heb ik jou advies opgevolgd en ben in een gesprek (confronterende) met Tim geprobeerd rustig te blijven, ik merkte net zoals jij het geschreven hebt, dat Tim ook rustiger was en zelfs eerlijk antwoord gaf. Bedankt.
Ik probeer de adviezen die je geeft toe te passen, mijn gevoel daarbij is niet goed, want er zit nog veel teleurstelling, boosheid, onbegrip kortom heel veel gemengde gevoelens bij. Omdat ik moeite heb om Tim te kunnen begrijpen, ik denk namelijk soms net als jouw man. Dat Tim gewoon weg zijn zin wil hebben. Omdat hij vaak als het in zijn eigen belang is zich heel erg goed kan redden.
Maar je hebt gelijk als je het over de ‘frustratie en onmacht’ hebt. Tim zegt ook dat wij het te vaak benoemen. v.b. als wij zeggen: “Denk je eraan dat….”. Tim zegt dan dat hij zelf bepaald wanneer hij het gaat doen en dat wij het niet de hele tijd hoeven te zeggen. 
Positief belonen werkt bij ons ook nog, maar soms gaat het ook wel eens mis. Want hij wil dan zijn grenzen nog meer verleggen. Als ik dan kwaad wordt en mijn stem verhef dan schrikt hij en dat werkt ook weleens, maar ik vind het zelf heel vervelend om zo te reageren, want dat is ook geen goed voorbeeld. Zoals ik eerder aan gaf, dan ben ik ook de controle kwijt. Net wat je zegt, frustratie en onmacht. 
Je praat over ‘kinderachtig uitleg geven’. Ik heb vaak het idee dat Tim mij niet begrijpt, dus dan ga ik het uitgebreid uitleggen. Maar dat vindt hij erg irritant. Volgens de hulp moest ik dat ook niet meer doen. Daar heb ik dan weer moeite mee, omdat ik echt van mening ben dat Tim de helft mee krijgt. Dat is ook sinds kort door Tim zelf bevestigt. Hij heeft bij zijn vader aangegeven dat hij het dan warm krijgt en niet meer luistert.
Misschien gaan die gedachten (‘zijn zin doorzetten’), na het ‘diagnose’ gesprek (eind april) bij mij veranderen in begrip tonen.
Ik vraag mij wel af tot hoever je van een diagnose kan spreken, want Tim wilde geen test doen. De deskundige van GGnet willen aan de hand van de vragenlijst die door de ouders en de leerkracht ingevuld is tot een diagnose komen. 
Ik ben heel blij met jou tips. Ik vind het heel erg prettig dat ik met jou kan corresponderen. Ik krijg het gevoel dat ik begrepen wordt, zonder het verwijtende toon. Bedankt, dat je er ook voor mij wilt zijn. Ik hoop alleen dat ik jou niet teveel belast, je hebt al genoeg aan je eigen gezin. 
Of de benaderingen van 8 jarige kind vergeleken kan worden met een 17 jarige, weet ik ook niet. Ik zal het bij de psycholoog vragen.
Ik wens jou ook heel veel sterkte en kracht. 
Ik waardeer je openheid en hartelijk bedankt voor de tijd die je voor mij besteed hebt. 

Liefs terug,

Nalot

----------

